# Oh No! Need help with pre-cooked ribs!



## jue03 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey everyone, so here is the problem, my brother in law is a chef and he brought me a case of 12 ribs that he doesn't need for free!! Yayyy! But, this morning I get up early to start preparing them for my mes 30 and realize that they are pre-cooked and un seasonned! [emoji]128547[/emoji] what the hell do I do with them???


----------



## bear55 (Oct 25, 2014)

I would season them up good and put them in the smoker until hot.  Probably won't take long.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Oct 25, 2014)

Call the brother-in-law since he's a chef.


----------



## jue03 (Oct 25, 2014)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Call the brother-in-law since he's a chef.


ya, I know that sounds logical but he knows nothing about smoking meat !


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 25, 2014)

Bear55 said:


> I would season them up good and put them in the smoker until hot.  Probably won't take long.



Basically what Bear said. 

Season and place in smoker till hot. Check to see how tender they are,  sometimes the precooked ribs are still tough. If they are you can cook till tender in smoke or wrap with a bit of liquid. If they are tender and you like them glazed, glaze them let the glaze set in smoker, cut and serve.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 25, 2014)

You might consider them like Bear's Double smoked ham.

BUT you must master them and THEN invite the chef over for ribs and tell him they were that good right out the plastic. LOL Let him find out for himself....LOL

Brother in Laws are great and necessary things. You will always look good in the family's eyes as long as there is a brother in law around...>LOL Mine was a "Naval Aviator" and I constantly give him grief, the stuff that, given enough time he'll say out loud in front of others and they break up laughing..... Baby Sis will always ask him why he even listens to me.....LOL. Some folks are just easy.


----------

